# Hi everyone!



## Al Stein (Feb 21, 2017)

I love this forum! So much info! 
Truth is, I don't have my own bees. I'm really interested in Colony Collapse Disorder and of course putting an end to it.
My focus is on fungi, mushrooms. I'm trying to find out if the latest fungal research is reaching the bee community.

I'm not really sure where to talk about this because it's a cross between bee keeping and fungal research.
I guess it's about the health of bees, so I'll start there.

Love your work here!


----------



## greengage (Jul 6, 2015)

Does CCD really exist or is it the perfect storm.
http://www.bee-craft.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/BeeMail15Mar09.pdf


----------



## Al Stein (Feb 21, 2017)

That's just word games. Bees are dying and there's a reason why.
Whether you call it a perfect storm or a disorder is irrelevant.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Al!


----------

